# beaphar xtravital mouse food? Beaphar Care+ Mouse Food?



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

is the beaphar xtravital mouse food any good? And the Beaphar care+ mouse food?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I've never heard if it.. If I wasn't on my phone then I'd look it up...Just make sure its mostly grains, some seeds, and very little corn. It will most likely need to be supplimented with animal protein such as dog food or mealworms. I use 4Health Small Bites dog food for my mouse mix.


----------



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks!!!


----------

